# Homesteader with corrosion in a hydraulic fitting



## Brokk (Jan 11, 2009)

My blade was sluggish going up this year during the first storm. So I dug around for advice on the internet and decided I needed to flush/replace the hydraulic fluid. It was low, but I wasn't the one who filled it last time and I wasn't sure what they used, so I didn't have extra and I didn't want to risk mixing fluids.

Taking apart the fittings to drain the hoses and pistons, I noticed one fitting had corrosion at the end of the male. Checking the female it had matching corrosion deep inside. All the other fittings/hoses are perfect and shiny. Given the hydraulic fluid is basically a type of oil, I assumed corrosion wouldn't be possible like that. However, I suppose it's possible water followed the threads without getting into the line. It's just concerning.

Any advice?

Ignore it? Just clean it up and put it back together with a little loc-tite? Replace the fitting and hose completely? Is there anything I should be doing to prevent this from happening again?


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

you dont need loc-tite on anything . whats the status now?


----------



## Brokk (Jan 11, 2009)

I cleaned it up and put it back together. No loc-tite. I have no clue if it has any additional corrosion, as I haven't pulled it back apart. It has not shown any signs of leaking.


----------

